

GitLab now available in BitNami: installer, VM, cloud - ridruejo
http://bitnami.org/stack/gitlab

======
cowmixtoo
Up until now Gitlab has been very unstable. 5.X promises to be much better on
that front because they are replacing gitolite. The Gitlab <-> gitolite
synchronization is the cause of most of my grief.

------
niggler
Gitlab has many moving parts. It's very nice to see a VM deployment! But I
wonder if an entire rewrite is needed at this point.

~~~
ridruejo
Any popular project that is written in Rails, like GitLab or Redmine,
typically gets tricky to install real quick because of all the third-party
dependencies. This is particularly true if the person installing it is not a
developer or it is installing it on Windows or OS X. Gitlab is a bit more
trickier than usual because it needs ssh configuration, etc. We are always
looking for feedback on how to improve the process

~~~
cs02rm0
An offline installer package as an 'all-in-one' option would certainly help
us. Even if it's huge.

Edit: is that exactly what one of TFA describes as an option?

~~~
ebrescia
We offer those on BitNami for Linux, Windows and OS X:
<http://bitnami.org/stack/gitlab> (free installers and VMs as well as cloud
templates)

~~~
ax
When I go to that page, I only see Linux installers (a .run file). Where are
the installers for Mac/Windows?

